# Barking



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Thoughts on this HT-ers? Our GP-anatolian has increased his barking in the last 2 weeks (back fence which borders wooded acreage)- 
I think its Fall and there is something back there.
Well our neighbors have asked DH to put him INSIDE at night, which DH did last night.
(I get back tommorrow, am in town for work though tommorrow afternoon).

Am of two minds on this, as he is functioning as he is supposed to- we have goats out on the pasture and I worry about them.
But our area, as we are so close to town, we are technically Residential agricultural zone (so that "R" is a big one). So need to worry about the neighbors as well. (And these arent our actual neighbors but people a couple of houses away, we have 2 acres, our neighbor neighbor has 14, these are people accross a main road in a sort of clump of residential houses, no livestock over there)...

I guess I am ok with it until we lose a goat. Then he is going back out.
(new buck so we are hoping for kids)..

Also another question I have, is it that he is just 14 months old, and will not bark as much when he is more mature (he does bark ALOT and at every little thing)...

Solutions, thoughts, comments would be appreciated...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think he is scared of what is out there. GPs bark a lot, and the barking could be simply his genetic make up. You could teach him to bark less, but it will still be bothersome to the neighbors. It would help if you knew what he was barking at, then you could teach him to not bark at noises that are harmless. Remember, he is out there all by his lonesome guarding the whole homestead.

If you contained the goats in an enclosure at night then you could either put him inside with them, or put him on a 20 foot tie out beside the enclosure. As he matures, you could stop using the tie out/ let him out of the enclosure.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Thx Maura, DH also recieved a pretty vitriolic letter addressed to us TODAY and "CC'd" to Animal care and control stating that our dogs bark "All day and all night" for 3 years (the LGD is 14 months old) and we "have done nothing" to stop it-- well my DH locked the dogs up the first time someone mentioned this to us.
I am pretty upset right now and bad thoughts running through my mind (I was a pretty delinquent teen)- am pretty sure its the neighbor to our right that inherited a 4000 sqft mansion complete with an auditorium and weekend catered parties complete with Taco trucks-- after the actual owner fell off a ladder and died--....

I also was notified we are rebidding our hours at work next week ( I have the opportunity to bid into a position that pays an extra 2K monthly).. so maybe just a nice sound proof fence along our frontage?!
Also I read somewhere that Livestock guardians are exempt from nuisance laws, but that residential ag thing is worrying me....

Help pls advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would go to AC and talk face to face with the person in charge. Nicely, of course. Explain that you have only had the dog for a year, so if there has been a dog barking for three years, then it is another dog. Bring in proof.

The letter is a warning to you. They may call the police and have the letter for proof that they have already made an issue of the barking and you have chosen to ignore it. This is why you need to stand up for yourself right away. You can easily show that the neighbors are making irresponsible statements.

Settle this with AC, then go to the township/village office and ask about pet regulations to see if livestock guardians are exempt, and what exactly constitutes a nuisance. I have never heard of a soundproof fence, but a six foot privacy fence may do the trick.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Maura said:


> I would go to AC and talk face to face with the person in charge. Nicely, of course. Explain that you have only had the dog for a year, so if there has been a dog barking for three years, then it is another dog. Bring in proof.
> 
> The letter is a warning to you. They may call the police and have the letter for proof that they have already made an issue of the barking and you have chosen to ignore it. This is why you need to stand up for yourself right away. You can easily show that the neighbors are making irresponsible statements.
> 
> Settle this with AC, then go to the township/village office and ask about pet regulations to see if livestock guardians are exempt, and what exactly constitutes a nuisance. I have never heard of a soundproof fence, but a six foot privacy fence may do the trick.


THX Maura, unfortuantly we have had other dogs, but added the LGD a year ago (although I was thinking to have our old neighbors write us a letter attesting to the fact that our dogs have never been a barking issue before)...
DH went around asking various neighbors re/; this issue (I did not advise him to do this) and was reasured by our closest neighbors that they do not have this problem with us (although we are still keeping dog in the garage / poultry yard at night).. He also checked with the Sheriff who has not recieved a complaint, and oddly, told us to ignore the letter (Hmmmm?).....

Very uneasy, as tonight as usu, dog went to right hand side of our property to bark, where child had mentioned last week in passing, she didnt like the "creepy man " that was standing there at dusk.... (EEEKKK)....
In any case I left giant schnaunzer gal upstairs with us, her people just to be on the safe side....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Good grief, call the sheriff again and tell him about the creepy man standing there at dusk. It may not even be a man. Solve this mystery.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG that creepy man has my nerves on edge and I don't even live there!!! Just too much going on in this old world!

As usual Maura is right on target. You need to stay on top of all that, speaking face to face with those in authority every chance you get. Let them know you are responsible people who value the neighborhood and are willing to get along with your neighbors. Also, that your livestock need to be protected. (I'm thinking, until this all blows over, you may want to secure your livestock up closer to the house so your barking dog is less inclined to venture toward the fencing. Should your dog bark excessively then, you might want to venture out with a shotgun.)


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

Use no bark collars. Be sure and shave the neck where the contacts are. LGD's are incessant barkers and it gets worse with age.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

THx guys.... 
no more sightings of the man, child is truly freaked out by the whole situation (she is an attractive preteen).....
and wont talk about it now (she knows how ballistic her dad gets, and he is outa town this week and end of next).

Last night uneventful. 
When we just moved in we went to a garage sale of the people moving from accross the way and they told us about 10 yrs ago about how the person who lived here had a disabled son who rode in a swing in the back of the van (so had to take it really slow on the road)-- someone would routinely throw bricks into our yard with nasty notes on them, people are such "________" sometimes, really....
I kinda wonder if its the same person.

at any rate with me picking up extra hours at work, we will have some extra money coming in, and will do the 6ft privacy fence at least along the Frontage, and get some cameras in.... (I never thought I would be one of Those People , but hey)......

also DH is really obsessive, and if this person is really starting something, DH will finish it....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Also while I was in town working DH interviewed 7 neighbors *who all knew nuthing* (indeed when our dog got out/ was let loose a couple months ago he was returned within the hour safe and sound)....and marched straight into the Sheriffs office and described the situation... we are def not on the Nuisance Logs....

as to Bark collars, not opposed to them... but will save that as a last resort....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

!!! Good job CA, you and you DH !!!

(I'm really opposed to anything that would keep my LGD from doing what her instincts tell her to do to tend her stock.)


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

motdaugrnds said:


> !!! Good job CA, you and you DH !!!
> 
> (I'm really opposed to anything that would keep my LGD from doing what her instincts tell her to do to tend her stock.)


I really appreciate the support!
DH is gone til tommorrow, but went over with a bunch of eggs and renewed friendship with the friendly nieghbors (who returned LGD - when he - out of all our dogs mysteriously was out on the street)....

also did I mention we got geese? last week before all of this went down- 1 free rescue one and 2 young toulouse to keep her company and Boy are they LOUD. they will do some watchdogging for us I am hoping....

Luckily I checked on the zoning before we bought the place, and even though residential agricultural, we can have all the animals we do, and up to something like a couple hundred poultry.... (we only have like 30)....


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

LGD's bark & especially GP's. That's part of how they are doing their job. Putting them in the house isn't helping your goats. They bark for a reason. It's to warn off what ever predator is out there & letting them know "Hey, I'm here".

Bark collar defiets the whole purpose of having an LGD in my opinion because they are supposed to bark to some extent anyways.
We have Karakachan's for our LGD breed & yes they do bark but not all night long. Too me I know they are doing their job wether it's deer, coyote's, stray dog's etc. they are letting them know not to come here.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Backfourty said:


> LGD's bark & especially GP's. That's part of how they are doing their job. Putting them in the house isn't helping your goats. They bark for a reason. It's to warn off what ever predator is out there & letting them know "Hey, I'm here".
> 
> Bark collar defiets the whole purpose of having an LGD in my opinion because they are supposed to bark to some extent anyways.
> We have Karakachan's for our LGD breed & yes they do bark but not all night long. Too me I know they are doing their job wether it's deer, coyote's, stray dog's etc. they are letting them know not to come here.


I know that! If I knew who was sending us exaggerated letters "your dogs bark all day and all night for 3 years" really (what planet are they on)...
I would tell them that- they are barking at whats out there and there is alot out there!
The writer of the letter, clearly has no livestock, nothing to loose, and is perfectly happy to have my livestock mauled and bears and such roaming about....
(I guess if they are tearing up my place they are leaving him alone, right?)- its the problem with the residential agricultural zoning- the little houses with teeny yards are right next to people with land and livestock.....

Hubby gets back tonight, he has some ideas about the fencing... and also planting a bamboo thicket..... I want it impenetrable so that creepy neighbors cant tresspass....


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

When my neighbor asked if the barking bothered me- I told him no- good for letting them know he's there. Haven't seen the mountain lion in some time. 
This dog does bark a lot from about 8-10 each night, then is pretty quiet most of the rest of the time.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

where I want to said:


> When my neighbor asked if the barking bothered me- I told him no- good for letting them know he's there. Haven't seen the mountain lion in some time.
> This dog does bark a lot from about 8-10 each night, then is pretty quiet most of the rest of the time.


Yes, thats what our immediate neighbors said, it must be the folks a little further down the road (one lady from down over there, before she moved, said she had a 13 year old lab that used to sleep all day in her front yard, no fence, and someone- there is a new non dog liking lady supposedly-- took the dog dropped him off at the shelter 2 towns away-- she only found him cause he was "Dog of the Month" on some free AD newsletter she saw at the grocery store!!!!

And the very first month our dog got out (2 .5 years ago) and headed home (to SF!!!) and some lady - per the sheriff-- called 911 saying there was a dangerous dog on the loose, sheriff picked my dog up, and was pushing her back through the fence (read the the dog tags) when I came out and saw them....
so there is some one maybe a 3rd of the mile away, who doesnt like dogs.... 
(I actually do feel safe, and dont mind some barking...)just dont know what my actual rights are, have to go replace a dog tag today, will ask the ACC officer....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great idea about that bamboo. You might want to intermingle some thistle with it....hehe....not only would that, also, discourage intruders but the leaves are full of nutrition for us humans.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

In the old days they used roses for keeping people out the American rugosa with big thorns. This is what kept Sleeping Beauty safe for all those years. But, I&#8217;d keep a fence on your side so your dog doesn&#8217;t get hurt.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah at this point we are going to go with bamboo along the existing fence (turns out the front yard doesnt have enough set back for a 6ft privacy fence) and cameras (just for our peace of mind). Bumped into the cordial neighbors down the way that asked us in a friendly way to tone down his night time barking, and they said they really really appreciated it, and dont mind daytime barking at all (the road we all live on has huge logging trucks and traffic in general from about 7am through 7pm, its not particularily peaceful along the road at all)...
So that was good feeling we have some supporters, who can vouch for us.... 
(I am gifting them with a bunch of eggs, its really nice having excess these days to pass along)...


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Sounds like you might have (or might have had for a while) a vagrant move into that wooded area, and camped-out there, or worse. Any evidence of a "foul smell". Might be interesting for someone with a firearm who knows about the scary man and the barking guard dog (sheriff? Your husband?) to take a look and see if there's any sign of someone having parked there, camped there, been killed there, or even having had a meth lab set up. If the answer is "yes" then a short news piece or even "letter to the editor" for local news services about the guard dog that ensured the vagrant was discovered and moved on might be helpful.


----------

